
Show HN: Pandas, Numpy, and SciPy users can now access our over 4M datasets - seanrwcrawford
http://www.quandl.com/help/python
======
blaabjerg
This looks like an _awesome_ service!

If you don't mind me asking, do you have any grand plans for it business-wise?
Will it become a paid service in the future?

edit: ah, I see it already is for higher volumes :) That's fair!

> This token will allow you to make 100 calls per day. If you wish more API
> calls please contact us, and we will be more than happy to help you.

~~~
seanrwcrawford
Hey blaabjerg, thanks for the kind words. Our plan for the service is to be
able to provide 3rd party premium data for sale at some point; but all data
that is currently on the site, and all publicly available data will always
remain free and open.

RE: the API calls just shoot us a message and we can easily adjust the limit
to what you need.

~~~
blaabjerg
Very cool. Thanks!

------
gustavopr
Wow, thank you very much for this!

One criticism, though: there is no clear mention of the service being free (as
I think it is, from the login process). Maybe it might be interesting to put
this info in the FAQ, and the API limitations for non authenticated /
authenticated calls?

Just one more thing: the data from the Brazilian Central Bank is not showing
up. When you click the raw data link, it goes to a page that displays an error
about an expired session.

~~~
seanrwcrawford
Really great points, thanks gustavopr. I'll look into BCB data right now.

------
steven2012
This looks awesome!

Where does the data come from? Is this a screenscraped source, or was the data
purchased from a reliable data source? If it was screenscraped, are there
possibly licensing issues with the NYSE, CME, etc?

~~~
tammerkamel88
Actually, every data page has "look-thru" to the source of the data. bottom of
the page, under "Dataset Information", "Raw Data"

------
isharabash
A few thoughts for the online interface: 1) When dragging the time selection
slider (below the stage chart), it doesn't move if your cursor moves out of
the vertical bounds.

2) It wasn't apparent to me at first that you could toggle variables on the
legend -- in fact I didn't even notice the legend right away (maybe make it a
bit bigger, and a bit more obvious that it's toggle-able?)

3) The legend changes between vertical stack and inline based on how wide the
window is, I'd prefer if it was vertical stacked all the time.

I dig it!

~~~
seanrwcrawford
These are great points, thank you. We've actually been working on a very big
redesign that will cover off some of what you're asking about; it's a couple
months away, but it is on the horizon.

------
dave_sullivan
I've been using this service for a while now (it was wikiposit before they
came up with a snazzy interface, better API, and new name).

It's really useful and has a lot of datasets that are very hard to find for
free elsewhere. As far as I can tell, they are mostly scraped (and I've
noticed some breakage in the past when sites they're scraping change, which is
annoying, but hey, can't argue with free)

Nice to see them keep expanding the offering.

------
xradionut
Interesting site. I'm using pandas, Python and a few other tools to do
analysis of public domain data for training and analysis, mainly that from the
FDIC, NCUA and FCC. Understanding the "domain" and doing the ETL is 90% of the
work, so having "clean" data for others is a nice service.

------
cachemeifyoucan
Good stuff! Started playing with it and I love the interface. Can't wait to
see what kind of studies will emerge thanks to this tool.

------
cliftonk
Just stumbled on this a few days ago. Awesome work!

